# Horses chasing bears out of pasture



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

I wonder if my horses would do this?

Horses chase bears in pasture | Watch the video - Yahoo! News


----------



## gtmochi (Mar 24, 2012)

That is SO. AWESOME.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

I am thinking my horse would, my previous mare didn't, she ran. How about a cat chasing a bear away....


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

That's AWESOME. Mine act like silly girls running around when a bear walks the fenceline. Cowboy gets pretty close and checks them out, rattling his nose, flexin. Giving them his "come on" face.

I had a neighbor who had a 500lb. sow that got out frequently, seriously I could have ridden that pig. My big boy Rooster attacked her through the fence, he looked like a wild mustang protecting his herd. She was so stupid she didn't realize she could get away by walking AWAY from the fence. I had to go save her from Rooster's wrath... With cookies. Then the police showed up because someone had reported her on the road. The cops led her home, one bribing her with cookies, the other following in a squad car. I'd DO ANYTHING to have photos of THAT!!


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

*horses & bears*

We've got a pretty large one hanging around at present, my lot can't even cope with the smell of it, seems to disturb them and it pulled all the electric fence out that divides the paddocks last night where it just walked through it so I think they are going to be stables at night until it gets moved on


----------



## TimberRidgeRanch (Mar 6, 2012)

I had a mare that hated moose. had a moose come through the woodline and she about freaked out. I mean beyond normal skittish. she went back and forth back and forth in and out of pasture. Kinda like a dog that wants to play. She wanhted to chse him then she didnt then she did then she didnt. was the funniest thing I ever saw.

TRR


----------



## SueNH (Nov 7, 2011)

Mine won't chase bear. They watch from a distance. I've seen bear cutting through the back of the pasture and the old mare leads them away with the old gelding making sure the young ones moved away. 

Even my donkey gave the bears a wide berth. He watched like a hawk but made no effort to engage. Coyotes on the other hand were always attacked. Donkey even had a bit of sense of humor. I watched him more than once run a young coyote into the electric fence and then turn to me with what anybody would understand as a donkey grin.

I had a very large, neutered very late in life goat that was taken out by coyotes last year. Found the carcass very near the house and from the tracks in the mud it appeared my old studly gelding attempted to help his goat friend. I really didn't think a coyote had done it. Ernie was a huge goat. Called Fish and Game to check the carcass, this was a massive goat with curling horns but as the officer approached the back yard a coyote ran from the carcass. Coyote was limping so I guess old King got in a shot or two.

Not sure what the reactions would be now that both old King and the donk have passed and I have only older mares. I suspect they will do the safe thing and use their speed to move away from a large predator.

Moose are no problem. I have cow moose that hangs out a couple times of year for a few days and then moves on. I almost think she gets lonesome and shows up just to visit. Only drawback is it plays havoc with the fence. They walk right through it whether its on or not.

My pigs used to get out and chase snowmobiles. I have a snowmobile club across the road from my property and some of the regulars started sharing lunch with the pigs. Got so they heard a snow machine and it was like ringing a dinner bell.


----------

